# استفسار عن تنقية الماء



## باب البحر (18 مارس 2010)

يستخدم الكلور لتنقية الماء


فما هي طريقة التخلص من الكلور الموجود في الماء ؟؟ و هل غلي الماء يأتي بنتيجة جيدة؟

أظن أن مرشحات الماء و الفلاتر لا تفصل الكلور عن الماء



فلقد قرأت كثيرا عن المصائب التي يسببها الكلور على المدى الطويل للجسم 



و جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (18 مارس 2010)

اخي الفاضل يزال الكلور من الماء باضافة الصوديوم ثيو سلفيت Na2S2O3.4H2O
ومياه الشرب غالب المواصفات تسمح بوجود الكلور في مدي إلي 0.5 ملجم /لتر وهذه النسبه غير ضارة بالجسم


----------



## باب البحر (18 مارس 2010)

لكن أخي . ألا يؤدي ذلك لإضافة مركب جديد من الصوديوم و الكلور !!

سمعت كثيرا أن معظم حالات الفشل الكلوي المنتشرة هذه الأيام سببها الماء




شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
لا ينصح بأي اضافة للتخلص من الكلورين الموجود في مياه الشرب ويكفي ترك الماء مكشوفا لفترة او تسخينه قليلا للتخلص من الكلورين وكما قال اخي احمد هشام فان التركيز المضاف الى مياه الشرب مسموح وقد يصل الى 1 ملج/لتر وهذا التركيز غير ضار بالجسم 
وحمانا الله واياكم .


----------



## باب البحر (19 مارس 2010)

معذرة للاطالة .. لكن

هل التسخين فعلا يؤدي للتخلص من "الكلورين" هذا ؟ أقصد .. عندما أغلي الماء لدرجة 100 درجة .. ثم أقوم بتركه يبرد أكون بذلك قد تخلصت من الكلورين

و ماذا تقصد أخي بتركه مكشوفا .. هل يتبخر الكلورين بعد فترة ؟ و هل معنى ذلك أنه لا يختلط بالماء !


معذرة لكثرة الأسئلة و لكني أريد فقط أن أفهم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي باب البحر تحية واهلا بك
الكلورين غاز وذوبانه في الماء يضعف مع التسخين ولا داعي لغلي الماء بل رفع درجة الحرارة قليلا بحدود 40 درجة يكفي وكذلك اذا ترك الماء مكشوفا لفترة بسيطة يتصاعد الغاز ايضا ويمكن ملاحظة فقاعات الغاز تتصاعد خلال كشف الماء وخاصة بعد اخذه من الحنفية مباشرة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

List of National Secondary Drinking Water Regulations
Contaminant	Secondary Standard
Aluminum 0.05 to 0.2 mg/L
Chloride 250 mg/L
Color 15 (color units)
Copper 1.0 mg/L
Corrosivity noncorrosive
Fluoride 2.0 mg/L
Foaming Agents 0.5 mg/L
Iron 0.3 mg/L
Manganese 0.05 mg/L
Odor 3 threshold odor number
pH 6.5-8.5
Silver 0.10 mg/L
Sulfate 250 mg/L
Total Dissolved Solids 500 mg/L
Zinc 5 mg/L 

هذة هى مواصفات مياة الشرب الصالحة للاستخدام ومن ناحية ان الكلور يسبب الاصابة بالسرطان ؟؟؟ فهذا غير مثبت 
والنسبة المسموح بها فى مياة الشرب هى 4 ملغ / لتر 
Chlorine (as Cl2)	MRDLG=41
MRDL=4.01
والاعراض التى قد تصاحب زياتها هى :
Eye/nose irritation; stomach discomfort

ولا تقلق اخى الكريم من الكلور انما عدم اضافتة هى التى يجب ان تقلقنا 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (20 مارس 2010)

اترك المياه لفتره وسوف يتبخر غاز الكلورين 

اما بالنسبه لفرى كلورين فلو نسبته زياده عن الحد المسموح به يتم اضافة صوديوم ميتا باى سلفيات


----------



## crystpure (20 مارس 2010)

الاخ باب البحر السلام عليكم 
يجب التخلص من الكلور الموجود في الماء بعد تأديته لوظيفته وهي التعقيم وهذا يتم من خلال استخدام فلاتر الكاربون سواء كان للمعامل او للاستخدام المنزلي علما ان اجهزة الفلترة تحتوي على عناص ترشيح كاربونية وهي رخيصة الثمن جدا علما انها تعمل لفترة محددة ثم يتم تبديلها بعد ذلك وان التسخين لايأتي بنتيجة وتحذيري لكافة الاخوان بالحذر من الكلور على المدى البعيد حيث صنفه العلم الحديث بانه مادة مسرطنة Carcinogenic .
ويمكن التخلص من الكلور باستخدام المواد الكيمياوية كما ذكر احد الاخوان .

اخوكم م . ابو علي


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام التأكد من المعلومات قبل التحدث بها اود توضيح الاتى 
- ان الصوديوم ثيوسلفات يستخدم فى معادلة الكلور بعد عملية الكلورة الفائقة ( وضع كميات كلور زائدة ) فى المسابح حسب المعادلة :
4 NaClO + Na2S2O3 + 2 NaOH -----→ 4 NaCl + 2 Na2SO4 + H2O
كما يستخدم فى معالجة مياة الصرف الصناعى المحملة بكميات كبيرة من الكلور قبل صرفها الى المصارف .
- ان الكلور عند ضخة الى مياة الشرب يسلك السلوك التالى :
Cl2 + H2O ------- HClO + HCl 
وان معدلات التعرض " لغاز " الكلورين المسمح بها عالميا للعاملين فى معامل الكيماويات التى ينبعث منها الكلور هى : *نصف جزء في المليون (للشخص البالغ لفترة عمل تبلغ 8 ساعات – 40 ساعة عمل في الأسبوع تقريبا).
والسبب هو الخوف من تركز الحامض المتكون داخل الرئة .
ولكن لو ان " العلم الحديث قد صنفة على انة مادة مسرطنة " فأرجوا ان يتفضل من يمدنا بالبحث ( يكفى رقمة والمجلة او الدورية العلمية التى نشر بها والتاريخ ) .
اما ان نعتمد على الباعة الجائلين الذين انتشروا فى الفترة الاخيرة لتوزيع ما يسمونة وحدات تنقية المياة للمنازل والمصانع ؟؟؟ فهم محتالين لا اكثر 
وارجوا الفائدة والشكر للجميع


----------



## باب البحر (20 مارس 2010)

وصلتني -نوعا ما- المعلومة بعد توضيحها تفصيليا .. شكرا لكم اخوتي

لكن اعذروني اجابتكم اثارت سؤال آخر !!

ذكر الاخ Chemical Eng. أن هناك معدلات عالمية للتعرض لغاز الكلورين

و أنا اتعرض يوميا للكلور السائل .. فهل يسري نفس الحكم على تصاعد غاز الكلورين من الكلور السائل .. و هل استنشاق الكلور السائل أو الغاز المتصاعد منه يؤدي لأضرار ؟


و شكرا لسرعة استجاباتكم و سعة صدركم


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم باب البحر ... سأحاول التوضيح اكثر 
يأتى الالتباس من ان الاسم الشائع للعديد من مركبات الكلور يقال لها مجازا ( الكلور ) لكن الكلور نفسة غاز لة لون اصفر مخضر وهو عامل مؤكسد شديد ومن الصعوبة ان يبقى على حالتة العنصرية ويتم تحضيرة بالتحليل الكهربى لملح الطعام ويسال ويحفظ فى اسطوانات ليستعمل فى عدة صناعات بعد ذلك .
عند زوبان الكلور فى الماء يحدث هذا التفاعل Cl2 + H2O ------- HClO + HCl
ويتكون حمض الهيبوكلورس .
المادة الشائعة الاستخدام فى تحضير المبيضات المنزلية هى الصوديوم هيبوكلورايت (NaOCl) 
وهذة المادة تحضر بعدة طرق اشهرها طريقة هوكر Cl2 + 2 NaOH ---→ NaCl + NaClO+ H2O 
وبتركيز تحت ال 40 % تحتسب كمادة مؤكسدة متوسطة المفعول وتكون ثابتة لحد كبير ويثبتها بواقى هيدروكسيد الصوديوم الموجود من تحضيرها او المضاف لها عند تحضير المبيض المنزلى ولكن يجب تلافى تلامسها مع المواد الحمضية لان ذلك يتسبب فى تصاعد غاز الكلور ( يحدث احيانا عندما تخلط ربات البيوت انواع مختلفة من المبيضات والمنظفات مزيلات البقع والرائحة المتصاعدة هى رائحة الكلور ) .
كما يوجد خطورة عند خلطة مع الامونيا حسب التفاعل NH4OH + NaOCl → NaOH + NH2Cl + H2O
ويتكون الكلورامين وهو مادة سامة .
ويجب ابعادة عن ماء الاكسجين نهائيا لشدة التفاعل بينهما وتصاعد غاز الاكسجين 
H2O2 + NaOCl-------→ NaCl + H2O + O2 
وكثير من الحوادث تحدث سنويا بسبب الخلط الخاطىء لة 
وهناك دراسة اوربية هى الاتية 
Odabasi, M., “Halogenated Volatile Organic Compounds from the Use of Chlorine-Bleach- Containing Household Products”, Environmental Science & Technology 42, 1445-1451, (2008). Available at: http://pubs.acs.org/journals/esthag/

وجد الباحثين ان بعض مركبات الكلور السامة تذيد نسبتها فى الهواء مع استخدام ربة المنزل لمحلول التبييض المحتوى على هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم وافترضوا فى النتائج ان بعض المواد المتكونى مسرطنة ( من هنا حدث الالتباس ) وان كانت المجلات العلمية لم تثبت صحة فرضيتهم للان 
المهم ان مخاطر هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم هى مخاطر انة عامل مؤكسد قوى يجب الحزر عند استعمالة 
( حتى الاكسجين بتركيزات عالية يسبب نفس الاعراض ) 

والمهم ان تنتبة عند التعامل معة اخى الكريم 
واللة الموفق


----------



## باب البحر (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا للتبسيط و التوضيح يا باشمهندس .. و لا حرمك الله الأجر

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسان النعيمي (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومة


----------



## kadhim ali (8 نوفمبر 2010)

استخدم فلاتر الكاربون الفعالactiveted carbon


----------



## AHMED_R9R9 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الرد السليم هو ما قاله الاخ العزيز/ crystpure ابو على وسئلو مجرب ولا تسئلو طبيب

 اخوكم / ابو مرتضى


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (4 يناير 2015)

ممتاز


----------



## waelazzaz (16 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

